# Which plow for 2006 Ram 2500 Cummins



## Grizzly290 (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello, I am about to buy a slightly used 06 2500 Dodge Diesel. I was looking at some of the plow manufacturers websites, and using the Quickmatch system, they only allow for a 7'6" plow for this truck. I wanted an 8' plow. I guess the extra weight of the diesel engine is the problem. Do you guys think that the plow dealers will allow an 8' plow to be installed? Also, any suggestions on which plow? Thanks. Grizzly


----------



## Bartlettlndscp (Oct 6, 2006)

yes an 8' or 8.5' will be fine thats standard for that truck.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I run the 8ft Western Pro Plus on my 04 2500 CTD, no problems.


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

I've got a 7'6 Boss straight blade with wings on my 06 CTD. But thats just because I already had the plow before I bought the truck, otherwise I would have put on a 8'2" v-blade. I've had Meyers plows and Boss plows, keep in mind that you get what you pay for.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

I've got an 8'6" Western and although the truck squats, this can be fixed with some helper springs.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I have a boss 8'2" V on my 3500 ctd, almost went with a 9'2" but it would be too big for my residential accounts.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I installed 2" Daystar spacers on my truck and it almost doesn't squat at all with the plow lifted up all the way. Really evens out the front with the back.


----------



## premier homes (Sep 26, 2006)

Grizzly290 said:


> Hello, I am about to buy a slightly used 06 2500 Dodge Diesel. I was looking at some of the plow manufacturers websites, and using the Quickmatch system, they only allow for a 7'6" plow for this truck. I wanted an 8' plow. I guess the extra weight of the diesel engine is the problem. Do you guys think that the plow dealers will allow an 8' plow to be installed? Also, any suggestions on which plow? Thanks. Grizzly


should have got the hemi!!! many plow dealers wouldnt install a plow that doesnt belong on a truck. there are no limits with the hemi.


----------



## SpruceLandscape (Sep 12, 2006)

those limits are based on the worst possible weight limits that would include having the whole truck filled with passengers. Who plows with four other people in their truck????? NOBODY! LOL. You bought the diesel for the power and fuel mileage, its that simple. If you wanted a weaker truck you could have bought a Nissan. hehe. =oP Besides, If you can't get the dealer to install it, it only takes a few hours to do it yourself and save a few hundred in the process. I've done plenty. Chuck


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Boss plows definetaly....you could get up to a 8'2" V if you wanted but keep in mind that a 7'6" plow w/ Boss wings is awesome! You can go from 7'6" to 9'4" in 15 seconds.....just another thought


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I have an 8' Snoway on my 05 2500 CTD......installed by a dealer....no problems....

D


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

I have a 8 ft meyer on both of my dodge's, I have seen the blizzard in action, I would get one of those if I could do it again. the 8 ft to 10 ft blizzard is the way to go.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

8ft Western Pro Plus


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

8'6" Snoway 32 series, down pressure, wireless, Lexan or Stainless Steel and 600/800 lbs of ballast. Truck will carry it no problem, engine will push it with-out a doubt and the Snoway will stack it higher and higher.


----------



## jkitterman (Jan 28, 2004)

On a 2500 with the diesel, you are running out of payload capacity when the plow, mount and suggested ballast is installed. If you spec out a 3500 SRW you will see Western's quickspec will allow it. The only difference between the 2500 and 3500 models is GVWR of 900 lbs more on the one ton.


----------

